# Prescription eye glasses



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been using this company for a couple years to get my glasses:

Zenni Optical 

I just noticed they have a ad on this site, if you haven't checked them out it is worth the time. 

I especially like this model:

Zenni Optical - Eyeglasses, 704015 Prescription Wind Goggles Glasses 

Though I also purchase regular titianium frames with my prescription for about $22 each pair.

Basic frames start at $7 plus freight, a good idea to have some extra sets put back for the end of the world.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Maybe this is a good time to look into Laser Eye Surgery. Without a doubt the greatest Prep I have done Many places have a free check . In my case since I was needing bifocals I went with mono-vision and it worked perfectly for me. Don't listen to everyone and see about it yourself they have came a long way in 20 years.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

One thing Zenni does not do is safety glasses.


----------

